# How to fit Thera band gold to the trophy s/shot



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Attatching flat band to the trophy.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

good video hawk, i think i'm gonna put flats on my trophy after watching this, when i'm band making i put a bit of talk on my fingers, theres nothing worse than sweaty fingers when band making lol, thanks john


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

nice one mate,good clear explanation that


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Great tutorial, Hawk...I have to try this when my tubes break on the Trophy slingshot I just got ....But by then I may be very old and grey...!


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Good video, I'll try this on my trophy!


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Hawk - I watched an earlier video of yours on using 1745 to fasten tubes to pouches & tried using the same technique to fix flatbands.........the 1745 cut through the TBG so I went back to tying with rubber bands. My poor brain didn't get as far as wondering what would happen if I used 2040 - now you've shown that it works, I'll try your method.
That's one of the real pluses of this forum: people like you sharing valuable bits of your own research with the rest of us.
Thank you very much.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Great tutorial Hawk, thank you!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Great idea, Hawk. I haven't shot my trophy in a while. Well since the tubes wore out actually. I'm going to break it out and try that. Thanks for the nice video.


----------

